# Does postmates reimburse for tolls?



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Does postmates reimburse for tolls?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Yeah right. They dont even pay enough for gas


----------



## here2der (Jul 2, 2018)

If you take the receipt to their office, in person, I'm sure they could pull a few strings for you. ?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Postmates will pay for your rent, insurance and gas.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Doordash won't.


----------

